# Canadian Ranger Red Hooded Sweaters



## NCRCrow (26 Mar 2011)

Question to the Forum:

I have had the privilege to work with the Canadian Ranger patrols in my career. I have the utmost respect and admiration for there skills, knowledge and dedication.

I was at CFB HALIFAX and noticed a young sailor exiting A Block with a CRPG Red Hooded sweatshirt. I didn't think it was proper as the Rangers fall under CLS and a sub-component of the Reserves. (thanks DCE 001).

Is this considered the mixing of military and civilian dress or I am spinning up over nothing (which is not uncommon). Maybe I found it a little disrespectful.

Thoughts or should I just stay in my own lane?


----------



## kratz (26 Mar 2011)

In matters of dress, all ranks are enabled to question the appropriateness of something observed. So asking is no problem and IMO I do not think you should be asked to stay in your lane when you are seeking clarification on a dress question to better inform yourself.


----------



## BernDawg (26 Mar 2011)

I think, caveat - look out I'm thinking! - That in reality it is a sweatshirt that has been approved for wear by the Rangers. Just like a unit PT sweat shirt so I don't believe there is a problem with wearing it "off duty" just like the young guys in the Oromocto mall on the weekend with their shiny new RCR shirts. ;-)
I've seen it several times in the past as well.


----------



## my72jeep (26 Mar 2011)

The red hoodies were given to members of the patrols, to show membership. green ones were for others, ie support staff, family, dignitaries.
So if he was wearing a red one he was 1, a former ranger. 
                                                               2, he slept with a ranger.
                                                               3, he's family of a ranger.
                                                               4, he worked with the rangers and was given it by some one.
This little tidbit of info is based on working with 3CRPG back in 96-97-98.  but as its not a scale of issue item I wouldn't hang the young sailor from the yardarm yet.


----------



## Mikhail (26 Mar 2011)

As a current ranger in 4thCRPG, it was explained to me during ourDP1, that the sweater, tshirt, and CADPAT pants are our formal uniform and as such were not to be mixed ever with civilian attire. I believe that the hoodie SPECIFICALLY was required for full formal parade.

There was an interesting story of a talented Canadian Ranger who was called to a base for an award presentation, and was turned away because he wasn't in formal attire.

"This IS my formal attire!" returned the soon to be awarded recipient.

It was recently announced that this has been now added to the official lists as formal for a Canadian Ranger. (I guess that story got around.)

...Hmmm....as my wife is also a ranger, I qualify on all 4 points in the above post...and I DO have a sweater. Hmmmm. There maybe more to the above post than meets the eye. (smile)


----------



## my72jeep (26 Mar 2011)

Mikhail 
that is new since my time as back then it was unofficial. Thank you for the up date.


----------



## Mikhail (26 Mar 2011)

No worries, Captain. 

Heck - I - would like to wear the sweater when going for a run!  :nod: Its warm and its nice to wave the Canadian Ranger flag, and all that.


----------



## Container (26 Mar 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> The red hoodies were given to members of the patrols, to show membership. green ones were for others, ie support staff, family, dignitaries.
> So if he was wearing a red one he was 1, a former ranger.
> 2, he slept with a ranger.
> 3, he's family of a ranger.
> ...



Green sweatshirts are for Ranger Cadets. As for the guy in the red sweatshirt I've been a given a few of them as gifts so I don't think its a big deal.


----------



## my72jeep (26 Mar 2011)

No problem, that was just the way we did it in 3CRPG in the late 90's. That was pre Jr Rangers. I still have my green Yukon fleece with crest wear it daily


----------



## Pusser (22 Apr 2011)

Mikhail said:
			
		

> As a current ranger in 4thCRPG, it was explained to me during ourDP1, that the sweater, tshirt, and CADPAT pants are our formal uniform and as such were not to be mixed ever with civilian attire. I believe that the hoodie SPECIFICALLY was required for full formal parade.
> 
> There was an interesting story of a talented Canadian Ranger who was called to a base for an award presentation, and was turned away because he wasn't in formal attire.
> 
> ...



There were two Rangers at a recent investiture at Rideau Hall (can't get too much more formal than that) and both were wearing their red hoodies with cadpat trousers and medals.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Dec 2011)

Mikhail said:
			
		

> As a current ranger in 4thCRPG, it was explained to me during ourDP1, that the sweater, tshirt, and CADPAT pants are our formal uniform and as such were not to be mixed ever with civilian attire. I believe that the hoodie SPECIFICALLY was required for full formal parade.


This is true, but unfortunately another one of those "Rangerisms" it's not always followed.  Partially due to the fact that getting CADPAT to Rangers in the North is a headache, so the Rangers sometimes mix their red sweatshirt with jeans etc.

As for non-Ranger personnel wearing the red sweatshirt, it's not supposed to happen because the sweatshirt is a uniform and is a controlled item, but again, one of those things that isn't a huge deal as long as it's not abused.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Dec 2011)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Not sure how "controlled" they are...they were handing them out like hot cakes on OP Nunaluvit... they even gave me a small one for the wife


Ya, I know.  It's one of "those" things.


----------



## Duckie (1 Dec 2011)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> *so the Rangers sometimes mix their red sweatshirt with jeans etc.*



Bloused Levis and first edition Gore-Tex boots always makes for a hell of a good look, though.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Dec 2011)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> I hope one of those things includes ice fishing... wouldn't want to break the rules... ;D


When you say ice fishing, do you actually mean ice water rescue training that coincides with survival training to live off the land?  If so, then you're good to go!


----------

